# Repipe with shark bites???



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

This guy is repiping a house in pex using shark bites! You gotta be f'in kidding me!


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Look good lol talk about an expensive job that looks horrid


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Talk about white trash. Looks like he's been locked up before. Some guys just can't cut it. To post that on the www is insane


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

If repiping a house with sharkbites meets the minimum standards of a plumbing code,whats that say about the beloved code? Lol


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I can't believe this guy doesn't have more sense than to post a video like this.



Racist comments
Illegal plumbing
Improper installation

His pockets definitely are not getting fat off that job. Wish this guy would get prosecuted or beat up.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Illinois plumbing code allows sharkbite fittings but they'll fine ur azz for not having ur plumbing license showing on your truck so public can copy it down for their permit.. what a backazzward state..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> I can't believe this guy doesn't have more sense than to post a video like this.
> 
> 
> [*]Racist comments
> ...


Hey, its ALLENCAT !!


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Hey, its ALLENCAT !!


Bet that is true lol


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Hey, its ALLENCAT !!


:laughing: That's a good one. Sewerat ought to see it - - - people like that do exist!


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

SewerRat did see it...

Wonder if this YouTube plumber would return for smackdown after smackdown... and still attempt to legitimize what he's doing? Just sayin'...

I know there's hacks out there. It's the constant antagonistic stirring of the pot that has my Allencat troll radar pinging.

WTH you calling me out for?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

SewerRat said:


> SewerRat did see it...
> 
> Wonder if this YouTube plumber would return for smackdown after smackdown... and still attempt to legitimize what he's doing? Just sayin'...
> 
> *I know there's hacks out there. It's the constant antagonistic stirring of the pot that has my Allencat troll radar pinging.*


I hear you on that one, which is why I am no longer responding to the nonsense. It is way over the top.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Crack Pipe plumbing company*

This video gives all plumbers a bad name and image... folks see it and think that some creep covered in tatoos is gonna come knocking on their door if they need a plumber


I would be willing to be that both of those guys are high on something because have that glazed over look about them


its amazeing the work you think that you can get done when you are high on meth....or crack, or weed....or something......:laughing:



also having someone tatooed like that working in my home is not ever gonna happen either.......


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Just jam the pex into the shark bite w no stiffener and call it good


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

If you watch the guy closely I swear he wraps a sharkbite male adapter I counted "EIGHT" times with the blue monster! :blink:blink:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

That comment that he made,

"I would like to shake the hands of the guy that made these shark bites" 

Is starting to make my blood boil:furious:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

If He hadnt shaved all his hair off then his eyes wouldn't burn from the sweat. Hey peckerwood you in the free world now you can grow ur hair back out and put some sleeves on so you look presentable. White trash !!!


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd love to have that guy one one of my jobs. 
I bet I could make him cry and go home before break time. :laughing:


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> If He hadnt shaved all his hair off then his eyes wouldn't burn from the sweat. Hey peckerwood you in the free world now you can grow ur hair back out and put some sleeves on so you look presentable. White trash !!!


Hey now, although I have zero tattoos or earrings, I'm not from the comb over generation, my head is shaved bald. The key to not getting sweat in your eyes is to not sweat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> This video gives all plumbers a bad name and image... folks see it and think that some creep covered in tatoos is gonna come knocking on their door if they need a plumber
> 
> 
> I would be willing to be that both of those guys are high on something because have that glazed over look about them
> ...


As a plumber who is covered in tattoos, who is clean cut, articulate and educated, I hope someone like me crosses your path to change your opinion. 

Thousands of jobs I've been on and not a single complaint due to my tattoos, the only calls my boss gets from contractors or home owners about me are all praise, because I make it my job to ensure they get the very best, no matter who signs my check, they are the real boss. 

Not all us tattooed plumbers are bad eggs.


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

As far as the video, I'm counting the days til these blasphemous "fittings" are sent to the scrap yard where they belong. The only shark bites a plumber should have are caps for temporary use only. If you install these with the intent of permanent use, a plumber you are not.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

There is a certain senior senator from Arizona. When he ran for president, he leased space from a management company i did work for. And part of the lease was to run water for a maybe used some time coffee machine. They beat me up on price and so I could make some money. I ran the line with shark bites, and stated on the invoice no warranty. I guess it held up. I never got called because one blew out. Of course if I get a visit from the SS I'm denying everything and and plea the 5th


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I'm ashamed he's from Texas and yes I think he's hi as hell. Prob speed. Hear how he is breathing and sweating Dude needs to go back to lock up. Problem is people are cheap and will pay dope heads to do ther plumb g


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Hoozycoozy said:


> As a plumber who is covered in tattoos, who is clean cut, articulate and educated, I hope someone like me crosses your path to change your opinion.
> 
> Thousands of jobs I've been on and not a single complaint due to my tattoos, the only calls my boss gets from contractors or home owners about me are all praise, because I make it my job to ensure they get the very best, no matter who signs my check, they are the real boss.
> 
> Not all us tattooed plumbers are bad eggs.


 
sorry if I offended you .......

but if you looked and dressed anything like that bald headed " guy thing" and was standing at my door I would not let you into my home...

if you showed up clean cut and dressed nicely , maybe with long sleeved shirt covering most of the tatoos, I might not prejudge you

but that is just me,


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> sorry if I offended you .......
> 
> if you looked and dressed anything like that bald headed
> " guy thing" and was standing at my door I would not let you into my home....


Not offended, if I were easily offended, I am in the wrong trade. Just pointing out that tattoos doesn't mean hack or crook.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

I finally watched the video, wasn't the galvenized still hooked up? To the copper water heater flex? 

My old and first boss would have a heart attack, Pex, copper flex tubes, and Sharkbites.


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

James420 said:


> I finally watched the video, wasn't the galvenized still hooked up? To the copper water heater flex?
> 
> My old and first boss would have a heart attack, Pex, copper flex tubes, and Sharkbites.


Well, "repipe" to us and hacks mean two completely different things.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

Hoozycoozy said:


> Not offended, if I were easily offended, I am in the wrong trade. Just pointing out that tattoos doesn't mean hack or crook.


True but people don't get tattoos thinking "these will make me look respectable,honest and an all around good guy"

Just like no one can tell you not to get tattoos you can't tell people how to feel about them wether that's negative or positive.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

That would not be allowed in my house.


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

Olemissplumber said:


> True but people don't get tattoos thinking "these will make me look respectable,honest and an all around good guy"
> 
> Just like no one can tell you not to get tattoos you can't tell people how to feel about them wether that's negative or positive.


I'm not telling people how to feel. I live in a pretty progressive and open community where it is not frowned upon. Have had multuple job offers to leave my company this year (not interested), so I personally do not experience this judgement first hand. No ink off my back..

It's just, me personaIy, I reserve passing judgement until I get to know someone. If I was looking for a job and someone passed over me because of the way I look, they'd be making a mistake imo. I dont miss work (once in the last two years), I am punctual, driven and capable to boot. I'd just suggest maybe giving some people a chance and you'll likely be surprised by the quality of people you'll meet.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

Hoozycoozy said:


> I'm not telling people how to feel. I live in a pretty progressive and open community where it is not frowned upon. Have had multuple job offers to leave my company this year (not interested), so I personally do not experience this judgement first hand. No ink off my back..
> 
> It's just, me personaIy, I reserve passing judgement until I get to know someone. If I was looking for a job and someone passed over me because of the way I look, they'd be making a mistake imo. I dont miss work (once in the last two years), I am punctual, driven and capable to boot. I'd just suggest maybe giving some people a chance and you'll likely be surprised by the quality of people you'll meet.


Your an exception. Not the rule. When you see alot of tats on a guy it's usually an indication of poor choices. Like I said,your the exception. Nothing is 100% but your given indicators in life and most people follow their indicators.

I can't tell you how many old guys who say "I was young and stupid when I got these tats" and " yeah I got drunk and thought it was a good idea at the time"

Not to mention people spending big money getting tats removed with lasers.

I personally don't judge people with tats. I have friends with tats. Tats don't intimidate or impress me and I don't have to live with them or pay for them to be put on or removed.

Personally I don't see the point in them. I don't see how they can help you in life. I do see how they can hurt your life from prejudice and possibly allergic reactions later in life.

People have told me " I have this one so I can remember so and so by" Well if they are that important you won't forget them so why get a tat with their name? Lol

Usually tats are for show,the wearer is trying to project an image not realizing everything changes in time,even your perception of what you like and dislike as you age. What was cool when your 20 will probably seem stupid to the same guy when he is 45,in regard to a tat anyway,


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

Olemissplumber said:


> Your an exception. Not the rule. When you see alot of tats on a guy it's usually an indication of poor choices. Like I said,your the exception. Nothing is 100% but your given indicators in life and most people follow their indicators.
> 
> I can't tell you how many old guys who say "I was young and stupid when I got these tats" and " yeah I got drunk and thought it was a good idea at the time"
> 
> ...


Yeah, alot of people get "fad" tattoos, or decide on a whim. I always advise people to use my philosophy that once I decide on an idea, I wait a year and if I still like it, then I get it. And yes, in memory tattoos are redundant.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

The guy in the vid looks like white trash. I bet some where prison tatts some free world. The skin head look with tatts with the big chains with the sleeveless shirt with the racial comment makes him look like white trash. My ex has lots of ink on her. I paid for them to get fixed. After we split she got a hole arm sleeved. And her new man has both arms sleeved and a ring in his lip. ... I pitty my 6 yr old daughter when she is in public with them. At a water park ?? I feel for her. A little tart on a girl is sexy but covered in ink isn't what I want when I make love to my wife. The skin is scars and raised and the last thing I want to think about when I'm making love to my wife is how some tatt covered guy grinded a needle in to her while wiping the blood away God gave most women soft smooth skin. I like what god made. I have friends with tatts and they are stand up guys but they know when to cover them and they dont have racial tatts Il be honest when I see a guy like that I do judge him on appearance but I know that is just on the outside and he could be a great person plumber friend ect ect. If I am a owner or office manager you couldn't work for me with tatts showing 

Last thing. What are these tatts that cover girls backs guys arms and on ther necks gonna look like when they are 65 or 70. 
Grandpa Jim meet my girlfriend !!! Our society judges you on appearance that's the plain simple truth that's why some get tatts and why some dont Mix tatts with the rest of what that guy had goin in and ur white trash in my book. Atleast untile you prove other wise. 

No disrespect to any one. Just my opinion truly honest opinion !!


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> The guy in the vid looks like white trash. I bet some where prison tatts some free world. The skin head look with tatts with the big chains with the sleeveless shirt with the racial comment makes him look like white trash. My ex has lots of ink on her. I paid for them to get fixed. After we split she got a hole arm sleeved. And her new man has both arms sleeved and a ring in his lip. ... I pitty my 6 yr old daughter when she is in public with them. At a water park ?? I feel for her. A little tart on a girl is sexy but covered in ink isn't what I want when I make love to my wife. The skin is scars and raised and the last thing I want to think about when I'm making love to my wife is how some tatt covered guy grinded a needle in to her while wiping the blood away God gave most women soft smooth skin. I like what god made. I have friends with tatts and they are stand up guys but they know when to cover them and they dont have racial tatts Il be honest when I see a guy like that I do judge him on appearance but I know that is just on the outside and he could be a great person plumber friend ect ect. If I am a owner or office manager you couldn't work for me with tatts showing
> 
> Last thing. What are these tatts that cover girls backs guys arms and on ther necks gonna look like when they are 65 or 70.
> Grandpa Jim meet my girlfriend !!! Our society judges you on appearance that's the plain simple truth that's why some get tatts and why some dont Mix tatts with the rest of what that guy had goin in and ur white trash in my book. Atleast untile you prove other wise.
> ...


I'm sleeved and sell more jobs than anybody in my co. Not to blow myself up...just a fact. A lot of the guys wonder how I do so much better than them and some have stated its because of my tats :laughing: You would think it would be quite opposite. idk all I do know is that in this day in age tats mean nothing as for first impression. 20 years ago...maybe. Most h/o's don't bat an eye at me when I first walk up and introduce myself. I think it has more to do with how you carry yourself, introduce yourself and being knowledgeable in the trade. I've had them for years and its NEVER been a problem.


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

Chadillac80 said:


> I'm sleeved and sell more jobs than anybody in my co. Not to blow myself up...just a fact. A lot of the guys wonder how I do so much better than them and some have stated its because of my tats :laughing: You would think it would be quite opposite. idk all I do know is that in this day in age tats mean nothing as for first impression. 20 years ago...maybe. Most h/o's don't bat an eye at me when I first walk up and introduce myself. I think it has more to do with how you carry yourself, introduce yourself and being knowledgeable in the trade. I've had them for years and its NEVER been a problem.


I think this has a lot to do with your market too. 

I didnt mean to get the thread off topic guys. Sorry. 

Tattoos or not that video is funny, cant believe someone filmed that and thought they had to share it with the world.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*before and after....*

so ....if this guy applied for a job and I hired him on a friday and then he showed up on Monday morning looking like a circus freak....

would I be within my rights to tell him to hit the road??

I know that this is a pretty severe metamorphsis
but I have had guys that worked for me that slowly scarred themselves up over a few years to the point that they made me un-easy having them on board...

no offence to any tatooed guys ..... 

but if you look this rough , you might need to see a shrink










.


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> so ....if this guy applied for a job and I hired him on a friday and then he showed up on Monday morning looking like a circus freak....
> 
> would I be within my rights to tell him to hit the road??
> 
> ...


Lmao! Now that's a bit different than a sleeved arm. Geeez! I would tell that guy to hit the road for ya.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Chadillac80 said:


> I'm sleeved and sell more jobs than anybody in my co. Not to blow myself up...just a fact. A lot of the guys wonder how I do so much better than them and some have stated its because of my tats :laughing: You would think it would be quite opposite. idk all I do know is that in this day in age tats mean nothing as for first impression. 20 years ago...maybe. Most h/o's don't bat an eye at me when I first walk up and introduce myself. I think it has more to do with how you carry yourself, introduce yourself and being knowledgeable in the trade. I've had them for years and its NEVER been a problem.


You are correct about how you present your self and your knowledge if the trade. And yes tatts are more accepted then ever. But in my experience a guy like you is rare to find. I have a co worker. Sleeved out and some are not free work tatts ether. And he's at the top of my list to work with He's a hard worker and knows his crap well And presents himself correctly But he is rare to find around here Maybe it's a shame that tatts are or wer associated with drugs and crime ect ect. But on average I find it is a true correlation I have no ink but have thought about it a lot. Can choose what I want on my skin for the rest of my life and I'm afraid of needles. Lol. 
I think tatts are now associated with blue collar workers and maybe that's a small reason why you don't have a problem making sells. But the biggest reason must be your knowledge and skill and a bit or personality 

Like I said no disrespect to any one just my honest opinion 

It's time we had a good derailing !!! Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> so ....if this guy applied for a job and I hired him on a friday and then he showed up on Monday morning looking like a circus freak....
> 
> would I be within my rights to tell him to hit the road??
> 
> ...


Is that real?? How can he go see his mom. Go in public. If it real. He wants people to stare!!!


----------



## kunder3006 (May 26, 2011)

sorry plumbing right there and from texas hurts me to think it, i have tats and cover them when its cold out, why is it that folks with tats dont say anything about folks without tats, funny world we live in. its all how you carry yourself not your looks i think.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

meth heads need a job too you know.

The channel locks stripping that nut at the beginning was like scratching a chalk board with nails. Another improperly trained sucker

GO FIND A LOCAL UNION SHOP FOR ADEQUATE TRAINING


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ghostmaker said:


> That would not be allowed in my house.


I'll take a tattooed repair plumber trademen over than 'clean' new work plumbing inspectors any day..


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

I know some unsavoury characters tatooed and not tattooed. I also know some hard working good people tattooed and not tattooed. Its a massive generalisation to judge someone for their right to tattoo. I will agree there are un accetable tattoos for the image of your conpany ( face neck hands etc) but no one has any right to pre judge someone for a sleeve or leg peice. Im pretty tattooed and find that people are pretty accepting and anyone that is weird about it gets over it pretty quick after actually talking to me and seeing what im like.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Scary and I don't mean the plumbing!


----------



## Eww Thats Nasty (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey guys! When he's done hooking up your pex water lines, you can swing by his shop after work and he'll hook you up with a totally rad tattoo! This guy is multi-talented!

I can just imagine his method of thinking for tattoos. "Hmmm....If I reuse the same needle, I can do twice as much work before having to restock, allowing me to pass the savings to the customer!"


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I always believe that you can't teach an old dog with new tricks. But if this guy can be taught to do it the right way with the right tools and material, I might hire him, (but maybe not) that includes from refraiming any racisit remarks.


----------



## ka_ge (Jun 7, 2013)

SharkBite is hands down the best way to repipe a house :thumbup:


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

ka_ge said:


> SharkBite is hands down the best way to repipe a house :thumbup:


I used two sharks yesterday to connect to some cpvc. I think cpvc is absolute garbage and the sharkbites is better. I know some commercial applications use CPVC but for residential it's just garbage.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

ka_ge said:


> SharkBite is hands down the best way to repipe a house :thumbup:


Guess that settles it. Thanks.


----------



## Pipe layer (Mar 10, 2013)

ka_ge said:


> SharkBite is hands down the best way to repipe a house :thumbup:


I think this one slipped through admin.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Hoozycoozy said:


> Not offended, if I were easily offended, I am in the wrong trade. Just pointing out that tattoos doesn't mean hack or crook.


There is a huge difference between jailhouse tattoos and normal everyday people tattoos. Most people can tell the difference. I have a bunch also never had a door slammed in my face either and they are from my forearms up, nothing on the neck no face jewelry. I'm also about 5'6" at 135lbs. So I dont exactly look intimidating with my stature either. Unfortunately some older people cant tell the difference, when they were young only criminals or saliors had them. I'm not after that demographic of customer anyway. People in their 30's early 40's either have a tattoo or 2 themselves or know someone who does and isn't out on parole. Another decade from now no one will even think twice about the character of someone with a tattoo.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

ka_ge said:


> SharkBite is hands down the best way to repipe a house :thumbup:


Here comes Allencat's brother. Post an introduction! Only gonna say it once.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Pipe layer said:


> I think this one slipped through admin.


He is admin. Post generator


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

theplumbinator said:


> Here comes Allencat's brother. Post an introduction! Only gonna say it once.


Allencats...brother??? 

Don't know nuthin. Ain sayin nuthin. You wanna know aks Tex. Jus sayin... 

:lol:


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Tex is a trouble maker, lol.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

phishfood said:


> Tex is a trouble maker, lol.


Careful... he'll sling die electric unoins for saying that..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Dialectic. Or dielectric. Not die electric. That's what happens a crack head try's to steal hi volt copper wire


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

See, I told you he was a troublemaker. 

Did I spell troublemaker right?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Pipe layer said:


> I think this one slipped through admin.


What do you mean "slipped through"? We have no rule against stupid ideas.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> He is admin. Post generator


Might want to loosen that tin foil cap Tex. I am truly surprised you still don't get it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*shark bites can look good*

*this thread is getting really ate up *

*its getting dumb and dumber..with every post*
*.*



Just to bring some life back to this thread 

you can beat up this work that I personally did in shark bites:thumbup:

 this work I did in sharkbites....LOOKS GOOD





 and now look at this god awful mess was done in some kind of Pex

this work is above a bathroom group in a commercial 


So, which one looks better.....???


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> ....So, which one looks better.....???


I think I need to get my glasses. I can't focus.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*sorry about the fuzzy picture*

sorry about the poor aquapex pictuer I took of that
water softener and heater install...
wether you believe me or not, the homeowner was pretty impresssed and happy with it.

I should have gotten more light on the subject..
maybe I got some other pictures of it on my phone..


 being the shark bite professionals that you all are
you can clearly see that the pretty brass fittings are 
shark bites


and I would be ashamed of myself if I did that pex install:laughing::yes:


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I would be ashamed of how much more money I spent on the SharkByte fittings when I could have done it a lot cheaper with crimp. Either my money on a bid job, or the customer's on a T & M job, Sharkbyte's are not cheap.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> this thread is getting really ate up
> 
> its getting dumb and dumber..with every post
> .
> ...


I'm sorry bro but the words "good" & " sharkbites" dont belong in the same statement. Unless that statement went something like this " this job looks good because I didn't use any sharkbites."


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

The fact is they do have there place,for instance a recirculating line pinholes on a Sunday in a hospital you can't get ahold of the department that controls fire alarms. The only thing you can use is something that does not have a flame for a temp fix the sharkbite is a good choice. I personally do not care much for them but they do work maybe to good. They make a good transition from pex to copper, cpvc and they do hold well. I have used them in testing refrigerant at 250 psi and they held every time. That being said I do not think they should have ever been released for sale in the hardware stores of America


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> The fact is they do have there place,for instance a recirculating line pinholes on a Sunday in a hospital you can't get ahold of the department that controls fire alarms. The only thing you can use is something that does not have a flame for a temp fix the sharkbite is a good choice. I personally do not care much for them but they do work maybe to good. They make a good transition from pex to copper, cpvc and they do hold well. I have used them in testing refrigerant at 250 psi and they held every time. That being said I do not think they should have ever been released for sale in the hardware stores of America





I am sorry but they were released..... first by john guest in plastic fittings for R.O systems, 

then some guy got a patent for shark bite fittings, and who now is probably worth 100mil.... probably 15 years ago..

they work great and they make it easier for anyone to do plumbing 

get over it...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> The fact is they do have there place,for instance a recirculating line pinholes on a Sunday in a hospital you can't get ahold of the department that controls fire alarms. The only thing you can use is something that does not have a flame for a temp fix the sharkbite is a good choice. I personally do not care much for them but they do work maybe to good. They make a good transition from pex to copper, cpvc and they do hold well. I have used them in testing refrigerant at 250 psi and they held every time. That being said I do not think they should have ever been released for sale in the hardware stores of America


They are already available at big box stores


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> The fact is they do have there place,for instance a recirculating line pinholes on a Sunday in a hospital you can't get ahold of the department that controls fire alarms. The only thing you can use is something that does not have a flame for a temp fix the sharkbite is a good choice. I personally do not care much for them but they do work maybe to good. They make a good transition from pex to copper, cpvc and they do hold well. I have used them in testing refrigerant at 250 psi and they held every time. That being said I do not think they should have ever been released for sale in the hardware stores of America


Get yourself a pro press Atleast that's a professional repair.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> they work great and they make it easier for anyone to do plumbing
> 
> get over it...


I'm sorry also, that is exactly the problem with sharkbites. Watch the video from the O.P. for the reason they should not be sold to just anyone. Do you feel the same way about CSST? Anyone that walks into a home improvement store should be able to buy that too? Or how about they start selling refrigerant to anyone that wants it with or without an EPA certification? That would make it easy for anyone to do gas pipe or repair their own air conditioning equipment too right? I just cant say I agree with what your saying. I respect you your a real plumber just like I am. But we have to protect our trade to a certain degree.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*really?*



Master Mark said:


> *this thread is getting really ate up *
> 
> *its getting dumb and dumber..with every post*
> *.*
> ...


Okay, so the 1st one looks better.
Congratulations!
You used a level and a tape measure to run some plastic pipe level and plumb with sharkbites, and you want credit for that?!:thumbup:
I took you for more than that...
If it makes you feel better, job well done, I guess.
Looks.........beautiful?:blink:
(not looking for an argument, but you're breaking my heart! Post a pic or give me a link of some of your slick looking work so I can try to unsee the sharkbite masterpiece)
PS: I'll be here all week. Try the veal...:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Wait and see what the Mighty Ole have to say... not....


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

theplumbinator said:


> Get yourself a pro press Atleast that's a professional repair.


I have purchased a ridgid 330 it is the way to go. Got the cast cutter with it to makes the job a lot easier.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

theplumbinator said:


> I'm sorry also, that is exactly the problem with sharkbites. Watch the video from the O.P. for the reason they should not be sold to just anyone. Do you feel the same way about CSST? Anyone that walks into a home improvement store should be able to buy that too? Or how about they start selling refrigerant to anyone that wants it with or without an EPA certification? That would make it easy for anyone to do gas pipe or repair their own air conditioning equipment too right? I just cant say I agree with what your saying. I respect you your a real plumber just like I am. But we have to protect our trade to a certain degree.


Didn't they used to have a cert for csst? If not they should be liable for any damage caused by selling to under qualified people.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*Ha!*



wyrickmech said:


> Didn't they used to have a cert for csst? If not they should be liable for any damage caused by selling to under qualified people.


CSST cannot be installed anywhere in NYC, under any circumstances.
They sell it at Lowe's over here!
The staff at the Lowe's by me is one step away from needing a drool cup attached to their head.
They have to take their socks and underwear down to count to 21.
They should carry sh!t in their pocket for identification.
I highly doubt if they will ask you for the sales pitch/certification card.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> Didn't they used to have a cert for csst? If not they should be liable for any damage caused by selling to under qualified people.


A certification is required but its not that difficult to get. Its legal to use in NJ if your certified to install it. But my point is not anyone can walk in and buy it from a supply house here. If your a legitimate licenced plumber or licenced HVAC contractor and you choose to use it over black iron thats on you and your reputation. But I dont think Joe homeowner should be able to get his hands on it. And I also saw it at Lowe's one day and almost had a heart attack in the isle, I was in dis belief at what I was seeing.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

theplumbinator said:


> A certification is required but its not that difficult to get. Its legal to use in NJ if your certified to install it. But my point is not anyone can walk in and buy it from a supply house here. If your a legitimate licenced plumber or licenced HVAC contractor and you choose to use it over black iron thats on you and your reputation. But I dont think Joe homeowner should be able to get his hands on it. And I also saw it at Lowe's one day and almost had a heart attack in the isle, I was in dis belief at what I was seeing.


Then who you blame for allowing it at the big box stores..??? The same plumbing board that's going after the licensed plumbers for not having their plumbing license number on trucks instead of going after handyhacks right in front of their eyes??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Then who you blame for allowing it at the big box stores..??? The same plumbing board that's going after the licensed plumbers for not having their plumbing license number on trucks instead of going after handyhacks right in front of their eyes??


Not exactly.

The approval of the product for gas installations opened the retail door. That happened with the lining of ASTM and ASME pockets. Buy enough studies and official reports and damn near anything is possible.

Code approval of products and the pursuit of billions of retail dollars are are far beyond the reach of any AHJ.

Blaming the inspectors is like blaming laws on the police.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> The approval of the product for gas installations opened the retail door. That happened with the lining of ASTM and ASME pockets. Buy enough studies and official reports and damn near anything is possible.
> 
> ...


Yes and the only way that you can get it reversed is a dozen or so bad accidents then everybody will turn against it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> Yes and the only way that you can get it reversed is a dozen or so bad accidents then everybody will turn against it.


Yep.

It's all about the money and not getting sued.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Then who you blame for allowing it at the big box stores..??? The same plumbing board that's going after the licensed plumbers for not having their plumbing license number on trucks instead of going after handyhacks right in front of their eyes??


They dont bust our chops much if license number isn't displayed on our trucks here. But it is the law and I have mine displayed. Not much anyone can do with my license number without my pressure seal or signature on a permit app anyway. Its difficult for them to catch handy hacks. The only way that usually happens is when they screw up someones home and they report the guy. They dont play by the rules we have to because they are working illegaly. That's why if they dont see our license number displayed on our trucks With a sign thats "plumbing" or "mechanical" advertising it raises a red flag to them immediately. But trust me when they do catch hacks they prosecute them around here. Our board of master plumbers sends out a yearly newspaper with all the convictions of hacks, if your a member of the state leauge of master plumbers. I cant blame them for big box stores irresponsible actions or greed.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I used a sharkbite earlier week on my fifth wheel in Utah. It wasn't professional but it was easy and it worked. We were in my daughter's car with zero tools, no parts and no water. The guy who winterized my trailer did not do a great job. A quick half hour trip to HD for a sharkbite and a hacksaw and we were back in business.

Mark


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*when you gonna do it right*



ToUtahNow said:


> I used a sharkbite earlier week on my fifth wheel in Utah. It wasn't professional but it was easy and it worked. We were in my daughter's car with zero tools, no parts and no water. The guy who winterized my trailer did not do a great job. A quick half hour trip to HD for a sharkbite and a hacksaw and we were back in business.
> 
> Mark


 
Yea, it got you out of a jam.. they work fine and it will probably last forever...

but I am sure that your "inner plumber" is feeling guilty about useing one... so when are you planning to change it out and do it correctly??:laughing:


----------



## Pipe layer (Mar 10, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> What do you mean "slipped through"? We have no rule against stupid ideas.


But there are rules for no intro


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I use them a lot in the circumstances were somebody has used cpvc to hook up a water heater and I did not know it before hand. They do work well to transition between types of material.


----------



## bobtheplummer (Sep 29, 2012)

*Bob villa does it again !*

TV plumbing


----------

